# Anyone own a Roofing Buggy?



## Fishhook (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anyone own a roofing buggy? I've seen 'em online only,and here's My situation,I an independant contractor/carpenter.This year I plan on trying to grow my infant business and want to add a tool trailer to the cause,and next year a dump trailer...then I saw the equipter,this would help with not only roofs,but 2nd floor reno's as well-which would outnumber roof jobs...I was wondering if any of these buggies can act as a dump-trailer as well,since they are a towed piece of equipment.Is it worth it for me to put off my dump trailer purchase for a little while to get something like a roof buggy?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You can 4 dump trailers for the cost of that overpriced useless piece of equipment.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

My roofer has 2. They have there place. 

There is someone on here that has one. TaitINC, He has not been on in a long time though.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope your customers don't like their yard.


----------



## Fishhook (Feb 1, 2013)

From the much appreciated input so far,I'm thinking a roofing buggy ain't where it's at....I'm thinking a dump trailer next year,and maybe a skid steer later on for debris down/material up. The only reason I say this is because good help is hard to find around here,so My jobs are going to be lean on man-power and lugging barrels through a finished house is a waste of talented employee's time...and machines don't don't have court dates,hangovers,smoke pot or text all day.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got a new dump trailer 2 weeks ago


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Fishhook said:


> From the much appreciated input so far,I'm thinking a roofing buggy ain't where it's at....I'm thinking a dump trailer next year,and maybe a skid steer later on for debris down/material up. The only reason I say this is because good help is hard to find around here,so My jobs are going to be lean on man-power and lugging barrels through a finished house is a waste of talented employee's time...and machines don't don't have court dates,hangovers,smoke pot or text all day.:laughing:


Skids don't lift that high and will tear the yard up as well...


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

A roofing friend of mine has one, but he still has a dump trailer too. Pretty spendy piece of equipment, thought he told me 25-30k . He seems to like it though.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

T


----------



## SixHoeBob (Jan 26, 2013)

The picture above shows 3" deep ruts with it empty. Loaded might be 5" deep and naturally a different set going out. And then there is the septic tank that nobody thought to mention...


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Never seen one of those, that looks really cool & somewhat useful


----------



## Sambeiler (Mar 20, 2013)

Fishhook said:


> Does anyone own a roofing buggy? I've seen 'em online only,and here's My situation,I an independant contractor/carpenter.This year I plan on trying to grow my infant business and want to add a tool trailer to the cause,and next year a dump trailer...then I saw the equipter,this would help with not only roofs,but 2nd floor reno's as well-which would outnumber roof jobs...I was wondering if any of these buggies can act as a dump-trailer as well,since they are a towed piece of equipment.Is it worth it for me to put off my dump trailer purchase for a little while to get something like a roof buggy?


I work for the Equipter and have been with the company since it started up in the early 2000's. We actually owned a roofing company ourselves since the 80's and that's where the Equipter originated from. I was an installer for the roofing company and got to use the Equipter once we developed it. It literally changed the way our crews operated because it eliminated most of our clean up (taking the place of about 2 employees). I will say this, You will mostly likely need a larger container on the job site for the Equipter to dump into. It holds approx. 15 sq. of shingle debris. And yes it does work great for 2nd floor reno's.


----------

